# Finally figured out a long time mystery for me about  my  Fire Arrow!



## 1959firearrow (Feb 21, 2012)

So in the research for this bike that I have been doing I had yet to come across a rear rack like the one on my fire arrow until I happened to look at an old Schwinn Corvette post here on the cabe and low and behold there was my rack and someone said it was a Schwinn approved item while looking through some 1967 Schwinn ads I came across a carrier,handlebar,and seat page      http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1967_35.html    and there was my rack!   The give away was the baby seat setup on mine. Now I can remove it and set it aside possibly for the 67 Schwinn middle weight I have to play with or I might sell it anyone know what it would be worth if cleaned up? Sorry if this is a random post but I was just excited about solving a mystery on this bike. Next on the list the red colored bow style wald pedals.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Research is part of the thrill*

Ryan,
I think the research is the best part come short of putting the bike back to original. Serial numbers, part verifications using ads and archived photos etc...I enjoy the searching. Then finding that one clue that puts all the confusion to rest. 
So you're not selling the fire arrow are you?


----------



## 1959firearrow (Feb 21, 2012)

No way I'm selling the fire arrow it was the first ever classic I ever bought and rode. It is special to me in many ways. I plan on doing a full restoration but as previously mentioned parts are few and far between the only other examples I have seen have all been considerably nicer than mine and I saved every picture of them. So while most will consider this a parts bike at best I want to restore it because it was my first.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Will look nice*

Little rusty and crusty at this juncture but, I love this model. Please restore it and ride the hell out of it. Damn I want one!


----------



## 1959firearrow (Feb 22, 2012)

I'll keep my eyes peeled for one the big thing is finding one with a complete tank and light setup. I have yet to open my tank up yet due to some very stubborn flat head screws that were soft and no amount of pb blaster let me remove them. Since my tank has no external rot through and no dents I haven't yet devised a way to remove the screws. Thought  about drilling but I'm too way afraid to slip or something like that and damage the tank.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 22, 2012)

1959firearrow said:


> I'll keep my eyes peeled for one the big thing is finding one with a complete tank and light setup. I have yet to open my tank up yet due to some very stubborn flat head screws that were soft and no amount of pb blaster let me remove them. Since my tank has no external rot through and no dents I haven't yet devised a way to remove the screws. Thought  about drilling but I'm too way afraid to slip or something like that and damage the tank.




Not that this is the best solution to removing the screws but, tack welding a stud to the screw might work then backing it out with a pair of vise grips. Looks like you'll have to do some resto to the tank anyway...just a thought. Possibly grinding a new slot on the head of the screw might work too.

Yeah the bike I'm searching has to have the tank and bezels. Without the eyebrow bezels it's just another meiddleweight to me.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Feb 22, 2012)

Make sure to look at the lenses too and there is almost cigarette pack foil material in the light housing that acts as the reflective surface if thats gone the tanks been messed with. The stud idea isn't bad as for the grinding idea not to sure about that one I don't know if it can be done without hitting the tank a file might work. I'm gonna try some stuff tomorrow and see what happens if I can get one side off the other side will be easier. Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## ratina (Mar 1, 2012)

I usually use a small cutting wheel on the dremel to make a nice deep groove on the head so a big screwdriver won't slip


----------

